# caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: (WEbStart JNI)



## Deficiency (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab ein Problem, das glaub wieder mal daran liegt,dass ich voll auf der Leitung steh!

Also ich habe ein JNI Programm geschrieben

twain.c
twain.java  <-- Da werden die Prototypen def
hab dann einen Header aus der twain.java erstellt
und damit dann die dll erstellt
Hab dann alles lokal getestet alles OK!

Die dll hab ich dann in ein JAR file gesteckt und nun in der JNLP
<nativelib href="lib/twainlib.jar"/>, signiert und

eingebunden aber er entpackt mir sie nicht, so dass ich immer einen   java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError bekomme!

Woran liegt das

Vielen Dank
Flo


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mrz 2007)

Für die, die mit Englisch auf Kriegsfuß stehen:
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/Das_Paket_java.lang/78.html


----------



## Deficiency (7. Mrz 2007)

Gut! Mein Fehler, hatte die dll von den lokalen Tests noch in dem System32 Ordner!

Aber trotzdem bleibt die Frage, warum entpackt er das JAR nicht in den System32 Ordner???
Das sollte doch der nativelib Tag bewirken, odeR?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mrz 2007)

Suchen, finden, lesen.  
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Deployment/9.html#id519


----------



## Deficiency (12. Mrz 2007)

OK!
Jetzt stell ich mich warscheinlich sau blöd an aber Egal ob ich lazy oder eager angebe, es lädt sie mir runter, entpackt es aber nicht

lazy heißt ja: The jar and nativelib elements also allow a resource to be specified as lazy.  This means the resource does not have to be downloaded onto the client system before the application is launched.

meine jnlp file sieht so aus:
...
<resources os="Windows">
     <nativelib href="lib/jtwain.dll.jar" /> 
  </resources>
...


----------

